# Epson 1400 for $199 on sale at Epson.com



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Did anyone see this??? If you've been waiting to upgrade to a wide format printer, now may be a good time!! This is for a NEW printer, not a refurb.

$199.00 plus free shipping! 

Here's the link... happy shopping: 
Epson Stylus Photo 1400, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

Honestly, Epson is listing the re-furbs for $210 in the clearance center.... lol, this new one is lower. 

Hahaaa, question is, just how many Epsons can one girl possibly own, I've bought 4 in 6 months!!! Is there room for oneeee more, hmmm???


----------



## dalessandro12 (May 27, 2008)

You can find it here new for $219 after a $50 rebate. 

Newegg.com - EPSON Stylus Photo 1400 C11C655001 Up to 15 ppm InkJet Photo Color Printer - Printer - Inkjet Printers

I just got mine


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

No, the* $199* is *NEW*. With FREE shipping.

The RE-furb on Epson is $210. Lol. 

But yours is a good link when these run out.


----------



## dalessandro12 (May 27, 2008)

I shoulda waited.....

Its ok, its here and I had a client waiting for some large images.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, it's only $20 diff... you'll make that up tonight on the client!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Epson Website said:


> Innovative Claria™ Hi-Definition Ink


I forget, are the Claria inks dye or pigment based? 

Does it still matter?


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

im about to buy this printer and am wondering if anyone has used this discount code for 15% off or if it is not valid with other rebates.

7XYJAXFP "15% off any epson media products" (good through august)


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Epson Stylus Photo 1400 Wide Format Printer in Inkjet and Photo Printers at JR.com $189.88 after MIR here.


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> Epson Stylus Photo 1400 Wide Format Printer in Inkjet and Photo Printers at JR.com $189.88 after MIR here.


man , i literally just placed my order at epson...coulda saved $10 more. oh well

nevermind, they charge shipping................


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

My bad, I thought I seen free shipping. Oh well, go with the epson.com deal, it seems better.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Staples has them for 199.00 as well.


----------



## dalessandro12 (May 27, 2008)

Rodney said:


> I forget, are the Claria inks dye or pigment based?
> 
> Does it still matter?


I think dye, but aren't some people using the Claria inks? 

I bought refillable carts for my 1400, but am keeping the Claria inks that came with it for emergencies.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I forget, are the Claria inks dye or pigment based?
> 
> Does it still matter?


 
Hi Rodney,

The 1400's do come with the Claria dye ink, but it is a "water resistant" dye. (It seems that may be what is making it different from regular dyes.)

Where regular dye has faded for some folks, Claria is holding it color, like on Ironall Dark/Everlast Dk and Alpha Gold/JetWear, a Conde paper, Red Grid. Lol, I won't include JPSS in that list because that awesome paper holds regular dye ink, so it doesn't count. 

Epson's regular photographic dye ink that comes in the 1280 isn't touted as "water resistant" dye, and it does fade. More and more users are working with Claria, and so far, the boards aren't filling up with complaints on Claria, so it must be going well.

Ivancuriel was one of the first users to forge ahead with it as his primary ink, and he's still using it as of this week and still says its great. Time and trials seem to be saying Claria is A-Ok... Still watching what's going on with it since it's still pretty new, but so far, so good.


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

this discussion is starting to clear up some confusion for me...so i can use the claria photographic dye inks sold on www.inkjetcarts.us? i was confused as i was told to get third party heat transfer ink and didn't know if the claria was considered heat transfer ink. as far as buying the claria inks from inkjetcart.us, do i fill directly into OEM cartridges or do i have to buy empties intially to use with the claria? 

from everyone's experience, do you guys recommend a continuous ink system or is refilling the cartridges feasible? it seems time consuming and messy to me. and would something like this work? Continuous Refillable Ink flow system for Epson 1400 - eBay (item 220162371725 end time Aug-14-08 17:52:41 PDT)
or are these cheap and not recommended? 

again, sorry for the stupid questions. i am new to this but am intrigued by the whole process and want to learn as much as possible while my printer and press are on the way.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a CIS from alpha supply on my 1400 and so far it's working well. As for refilling the carts, you will need to get refillable carts to do this.


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks R1...now do you use the TransMagic pigment ink they sell or are you using ink from another site? is that possible? using a sytem from one site and ink form another? 

does anyone recommend NOT using the CIS's on ebay like they recommend NOT using the presses.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

eAZie said:


> thanks R1...now do you use the TransMagic pigment ink they sell or are you using ink from another site? is that possible? using a sytem from one site and ink form another?
> 
> does anyone recommend NOT using the CIS's on ebay like they recommend NOT using the presses.


They have a dye ink as well, that's what I'm using I think it's the same name (transmagic) 

I stayed away from e-bay because this is one thing I did not want to have problems with. Most likely it could be the same CIS.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

eAZie said:


> this discussion is starting to clear up some confusion for me...so i can use the claria photographic dye inks sold on www.inkjetcarts.us?


The name "Claria photographic dye" makes me hesitate. Really try to verify with the people on the site what product it is.... Claria is not being called a photographic dye ink by Epson. Claria is called Claria Hi-Definition Ink at Epson. The regular dye ink in a 1280 is called photographic dye, and that fades. So just check that for sure.

I know someone who is using Claria compatable ink (3rd party generic Claria ink). He is having great success with his ink. Here is a link to his post saying where he buys it:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t41837-3.html#post316604

If you go with the inks from inkjet carts just triple check it is the Claria compatable. The name you used is two different inks combined in one name... one will work, one won't. 




> i was confused as i was told to get third party heat transfer ink and didn't know if the claria was considered heat transfer ink.


That's because generally, the Claria isn't widely considered to be a heat transfer ink. It is thought of as such by the users who have tried it and had success, but for a long time, and across the board, pigment is the standard ink. HT pigment is a pigment ink that is made to withstand the heat of the press, so there is actually the standard pigment, like Durabrite, my ink, and another ink that is HT pigment. I've asked around about the differences between the regular pigment and the HT and the two main differences seem to be: 1. HT does not color shift 2. No color adjustments are needed to get the yellow tones out. 3. When printing a photograph with HT pigment, the black isn't a true black on photo paper. 

Claria isn't formulated as an HT ink. It's a water resistant dye. It is also very new, which is why you don't see many users. As time goes on, and it proves itself in this arena, more folks may be comfortable with it and opt to use it as their main ink. Time will tell, but so far, Claria seems to get very good reviews from those who have used it. Who knows, in 2 years, the recommendations may be: buy pigment or Claria ink... have to wait to see tho. 




> from everyone's experience, do you guys recommend a continuous ink system or is refilling the cartridges feasible? it seems time consuming and messy to me.


Some use re-fill carts and some use bulk. The main thing is how much volume and how often are you going to print? Re-fill carts are less $ to get into, but they are not as cheap per print. If you are doing less volume, meaning you won't be printing everyday, re-fill carts are preferred by alot of people because they do not get clogged the way bulk systems do. Ivan mentions in his post he feels the refill cart system is clean, not messy.

The Bulk systems (cis-continuous ink systems) are more expensive to get into, but cost less per print (once you are past the inital investment). For high volume, daily printing, bulk ink is a great choice. The issue folks mention with bulk ink is if they do not print everyday the nozzles can clog, alot easier than with re-fill carts. Some folks just print something each day if they don't have a print job to do, just to keep the nozzles from clogging. Some run a nozzle check or something like that. I think someone said turning the printer on and off makes the nozzles flow. I don't use a bulk system. I don't use re-fill carts either, but for 6 months, like you, I have been researching them and gathering all the information and reviews trying to find the system that is easy, low maintainence, trouble free according to the users, and which is truly right for me.



> and would something like this work? Continuous Refillable Ink flow system for Epson 1400 - eBay (item 220162371725 end time Aug-14-08 17:52:41 PDT)
> or are these cheap and not recommended?


One thing I consistently read is that the Ebay systems are not good, and folks will say that they used them, so it's more than an opinion. if you search "ebay bulk system" you will find the threads.



> again, sorry for the stupid questions. i am new to this but am intrigued by the whole process and want to learn as much as possible while my printer and press are on the way.


 No question is stupid... but I've said the same thing in many posts so I know how you feel, but seriously... there's no better way to find something out. 

Good luck to you, I hope you find the system you are looking for... I think I found mine but have to be sure I don't want to add dye sub!! (If I could only make up my mind - I'd be doing alot better!! lol, girl thing I guess!) Take care!


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks again kelly...

"I don't use a bulk system. I don't use re-fill carts either" - am i to assume you just buy replacement carts then?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank's for the link Kelly. Another epson!


----------



## Print Star (Dec 19, 2007)

Can the 1400 be used to make film positives or print vellum?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

eAZie said:


> thanks again kelly...
> 
> "I don't use a bulk system. I don't use re-fill carts either" - am i to assume you just buy replacement carts then?


 
No, that just means I don't run either a re-fill cart or bulk system myself, personally. What I have been doing is reading, reading, reading, and gathering all the feedback, pros and cons with each system so I can make my choice, just like you are now... so I am passing along the info to you, that I've picked up along the way during this stupidly long extensive research. I like to spend my dollars once, try to do it right the first time. I'm pretty sure I'm am going with this system: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t42573.html#post253040

But that's for my c88+, and *if* I don't want to go bulk dye sub with it, since I have the c120 and CX9400, which I could use for pigment, also the dye Canon pixma that works with JPSS paper.... so I have to decide which to dedicate to what... lol! 

Meanwhile, the way to arrive at a decision on what system to use is generally the same no matter what printer you have, when choosing between bulk or re-fill. As luck would have it, I know Ivancuriel has your printer (1400) and uses Claria/claria compatible, so I was able to hook you up to his link so you could read more on it.

I hope you find the right system for you, the can be very nice or a nightmare, from what I've read... ~fingers crossed~


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

Print Star said:


> Can the 1400 be used to make film positives or print vellum?


Yes. I just got my 1400 in the mail last week and just printed the positives for a job 2 days ago. Better then doubled up transparecnies from a laser copier. 

Unfortunatly i bought the refurb for 210. oh well, it works great so far.

Oh and if you dont have one then you will need the USB cord, so dont forget to purcahse that. $10 from epson....cheapest was $34 at office depot that i saw.


----------



## Print Star (Dec 19, 2007)

Is the 1400 a post script printer? What type of positives are you using?


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

No.

I am using Victory Factory 2 Inkjet films.


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

I was told once you use that dye sub you can't use the regular ink. I bought my Epson 1400 at Circuit City for $174.00 brand new in the box. And I have had nothing but success from it. I've used the ink that comes with the printer. I love it. But I wanted to do dye sub but after I was told i could only use that after I use it once, I think that made me change my mind, that ink is expensive.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Lequisha said:


> I was told once you use that dye sub you can't use the regular ink. I bought my Epson 1400 at Circuit City for $174.00 brand new in the box. And I have had nothing but success from it. I've used the ink that comes with the printer. I love it. But I wanted to do dye sub but after I was told i could only use that after I use it once, I think that made me change my mind, that ink is expensive.


 
Hi Lequisha, thank you so much for the post. Was that $174 a straight up price, or did you have rewards or something else like that? Was that this week? _ Thanks so much! I'd much rather pay $174 then even the $199!_ 

Looks like the sales will vary at the BB, CC, staples... etc, but maybe for now anyway, the epson.com price will be there until they are gone. 

I'm going over to CC's website now... laters!


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

That was a straight price for the circuit city store. I went in looking for it and didn't find it, on the way out the store they had 1 left. Of coursr I grabbed it and ran to the register and all of their inks for this orinter are clearanced out to $13. That's a great price.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Big savings! Found it for $188 if you need to save a dollar over J&R lol.

edit: Free shipping at BuyDig.com - J&R was $28.35 ground for me.

Epson Stylus 1400 Wide-format Photo Printer | BuyDig.com, The Internet's Digital Superstore


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks!! 

I went to the CC website and they didn't list the printer, and I saw what you mean about the ink. It is on clearance online, too. Which raises this question to me - why clear it out if they can continue to support current owners with an ink supply? What does that mean? They won't carry it? It's a curious thing. 

Congrats on a great deal, and thank you for posting back to me, I appreciate it.


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

CC is the only site that I see is clearing it out. All other sites still have it. The CC store where I live sold out of all their printer so maybe they just won't carry that printer anymore, but that's fine because there are plenty of stores that have it, but that is a good observation. I love my printer works really well. Hopefully I will be able to get products for it  Thanks for your comment.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

The Epson store says no longer in stock.


----------



## swe_seifer (Jul 2, 2008)

Darn i was just there too


----------



## mkualii (Aug 1, 2008)

Is this Epson 1400 good for screen printing. (Tansparencies etc.)?


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> The Epson store says no longer in stock.


Buydig.com is only $188 after $100 rebate and free shipping.
Epson Stylus 1400 Wide-format Photo Printer | BuyDig.com, The Internet's Digital Superstore


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

_They're Backkkkkkk_! 

These 1400's are back *IN Stock at epson.com*. 

Same deal, $199, no shipping for a new unit. 

If you can't find them any place else cheaperl, they're available at epson.com again. 
Happy shopping.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE-furbs are $179.00*, at epson.com, no shipping.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Edit/Update:

The following price IS for *A REFURB*:

OmGOSH!! Luis/Lnfortun just let me know in another thread:

*The refurb printer is now $143.20* with no shipping!!!

Here's a link to the page:
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...=63072161&category=Products&infoType=Overview

I just got mine! _Another Epson_... my oh my... going to look like an Epson showroom around here! But I can't wait to print direct on my DVD/CDs, print my photographs in large sizes, and be able to make larger transfers! This is awesome.


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

I believe that is for a refurbished printer. I guess it don't matter. Good price. Thanks. But I already bought a new one for $174. .


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Lequisha said:


> I believe that is for a refurbished printer. I guess it don't matter. Good price. Thanks. But I already bought a new one for $174. .


 
Lequisha you are so right, thank you for pointing that out. That $143 IS for a Refurb. I updated my post. In my excitement - I posted the info - forgetting myself that the $199 is for a Brand New printer. 

The Brand New printer is still: $199 (mail in rebates and free shipping.)

The Refurb printer is: $143.20 (no mail in rebates and free shipping.)

Have a super day!


----------



## MrTrae (Dec 16, 2007)

Snagged one at 2am CST Thursday morning at $143.20 for the refurb!! Right after I snagged mine, the web site showed out of stock again. I guess they are posting and selling these things one at a time.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey I just ordered on online. Funny thing is I was planning on paying $210 for a refurb, and when I went back to epson.com I see the brand new ones for 199. They charge your card $300, but you are supposed to get $100 back.

I see they did away with the 1800 and have the 1900 to replace it. They must be getting ready to replace the 1400 as well.

I wonder if the RIPs will be discounted six months from now. If accurip and fastrip and them have to redo their software, we may have some opportunities by the rips real cheap down the road.

I'm just getting started and only plan to do simple stuff at first. When I get ready to do halftones my plan is to get accurip and the blackmax all black catridges.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, what film and/or other mediums are you guys using with your epson 1400s?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Well yeah its free and called Ghost script also many vector programs have the ability to color sep.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I just bought 1 at 2am CST this morning (8/22) for $143.20. I did not see any yesterday. I saw it posted this morning so I got one right away. Yesterday I bought 2 C120 for $31.20 each.

All were discounted without discount code (instant rebate).

Sorry after I bought 1 the printer is out of stock again.

Here is a link of all items that are discounted up 40%: http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...kie=yes&catName=Clearance&search_name=product


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I picked up the 1400 as well. I got the C-120 last sale. I needed a large format to move into screenprinting.


----------

